# 215/45/17 Dunlop SP Sportmaxx....



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

Will these fit on my Corrado SLC that is lowered with h & r/Bilstein about 1.25" on 17" BBS RX wheels..et35?
Anybody know how these look compared to 205/40/17?
I know the sidewall will be a lil higher...about 15mm...but is it very noticeable?
Dont wanna look like a 4x4.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

how wide are the wheels?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

this is on a 7


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_how wide are the wheels? 

i think they are 17 x 7.5.


----------

